# skeletol impact short



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

Wut u think about this shorts. Ive been takin some diggas on the mt and rails jumps..etc and need to cover the rear end. Anyone have any problems with their pants with these shorts. Ive seen some other designs but the pad that covers the glutes looks like it covers all over instead of jus tailbone


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The worst I've gotten from these after wearing them all last season and this season up to now is a sore tush from very hard falls. No pain whatsoever to my tailbone unlike my last impact shorts. IMO they're worth the money and work great.


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> The worst I've gotten from these after wearing them all last season and this season up to now is a sore tush from very hard falls. No pain whatsoever to my tailbone unlike my last impact shorts. IMO they're worth the money and work great.


I would assume if u were to wear other impact shorts without the full shield taking same falls, you would be more sore?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I love them personally... Not that heavy, and barely notice they're there after I'm geared up. Specially enjoyable on cold lifts as it provides cushion and warmth


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine are sweet and I spent the extra money and bought the extra pads set for $25. Nate has super fast shipping to. I was SO sore after my VERY 1st outing ever, 2 weeks after still sore didn't know if I was going to be able to go out again. But I put in the extra pad, 1" of arse padding and I made it through the day with very minimal pain. Mostly do to still being sore from the 1st time. I did remove the thigh pads though. Putting them back in for this weekend gonna try some tricks and maybe some *small* jumps

WIN with these, you won't regret the purchase











-Slyder


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Bizzman said:


> I would assume if u were to wear other impact shorts without the full shield taking same falls, you would be more sore?


Well technically speaking I can't say from experience since I haven't tried all of them. I know a few like MunkySpunky swear by some hard tailed brands and it works great for them. 

Just looking at the design from my own perspective I think someone had the idea to protect the tail bone and put a cushion padding right there and other brands jumped on the boat to do the same and get a piece of the market without looking into it. I wouldn't be surprised if this is exactly what happened since most of the gear is motorbike/bmx inspired that's in our market. I say this because I think the initial design aspect of them is flawed. This is referring to those that have a bicycle seat design cushion or triangle design for the middle of your butt. If you take a real hard hit, that small cushion is just making the first point of contact right in the middle of your crack and granted you hit hard enough, shoving it up your buttocks onto the tail bone. With padding that covers your entire butt, it spreads out the impact and doesn't aim for just the tail bone area when you go down. That's my way of thinking when I see those types of shorts. 

Yes they (referring to the ass pads with a bicycle seat design cushion for your ass) cushion your tail bone but it's like a double edge sword. Not only is it doing that, but once you hit hard enough it's going to shove right on it extremely hard and wind up giving you a very sore ass every time you sit down contrast to a design that covers the entire area of your butt.

Again that's just my way of thinking being a designer when I see those types of shorts and what I experienced with my own. Just like a shock can bottom out on a car, those pads will sooner or later bottom out depending how hard of a hit you take. When they do, where ever the padding is it's gonna push hard right on your ass. I rather have it push hard on my entire buttock area instead of in the middle of my crack, just my 0.02.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Vlaze said:


> Again that's just my way of thinking being a designer when I see those types of shorts and what I experienced with my own. Just like a shock can bottom out on a car, those pads will sooner or later bottom out depending how hard of a hit you take. When they do, where ever the padding is it's gonna push hard right on your ass. I rather have it push hard on my entire buttock area instead of in the middle of my crack, just my 0.02.


Like these









Total failure, very thin pad 1/4" of padding, poor fitting and placement of the pads. At least for snowboarding.

-Slyder


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:dunno:

There's a number of ways to protect the ass: Hardtail, Skeletal pads, Don't drop the soap in the shower, duct tape the cheeks closed... whatever. 

I've no doubt the ones that users here have had positive feedback on are all good.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> :dunno:
> 
> There's a number of ways to protect the ass: Hardtail, Skeletal pads, *Don't drop the soap in the shower, duct tape the cheeks closed... whatever. *
> 
> I've no doubt the ones that users here have had positive feedback on are all good.


Brilliant :laugh:


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I just got these so I havent had a chance to try them yet nor do I have experience with other brands but Ill be going up tomorrow with them and ill let you know how I like them comfortwise and if they do save my ass a time or two.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i need some, my ass is taking a beating like a kid in the 50's


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I got out to the mountain yesterday with the skeletool shorts and took a couple falls and the shorts did there job and when youre riding they are not really noticeable, walking around though I kinda felt like I had a load in my pants, lol. I like em so far though but like I said I have nothing to compare them to. My falls are just from flat tricks like 180s, presses, 360s and so on so I couldnt say how much they would help on the bigger tricks but for me I feel these were a good investment.


----------

